# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى علم الحاسوب CS >  كتاب ذكاء اصطناعي باللغة العربية

## Sc®ipt

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته

اقدم اليوم لكم كتاب باللغة العربية للذكاء الأصطناعي وهو كتاب مترجم و قد يقدم بعض المعلومات المفيدة لكم و مواضيع الكتاب هي :

1- مقدمة المترجم

2-الأهداف والمفاهيم الأساسية للذكاء الإصطناعي

3-بعض المعايير

4- عصر معالجة اللغات الطبيعية

5- فهم الجمل المنفصله

6- بعض طرق التحليل الآني للغات الطبيعية

7- فهم الكلام بعض جوانب المشكلة

8- برامج بينية وديه باللغات الطبيعية

9- فهم النصوص

10- منطق الدرجة الأولى

11- التمثيل الأجرائي

12-الشبكات الدلالية

13-القواعد الإنتاجية

14-الكيانات الهيكلية

15-برامج لعب الشطرنج وحل المسائل

16- خصائص الأنظمة الخبيره

17-الأنظمة الخبيره في الطب وعلم الأحياء

18- الذكاء الإصطناعي والتدريس بواسطة الحاسب الآلي

19- البرامج القابلة للتعلم

20- الوعد والأداء

تحميل الكتاب من المرفقات ,, تحياتي لكم
*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

طول عمرك بتخدم الي حوليك ون مقابل لانك انسان حقيقي  :Icon10:

----------


## Sc®ipt

> طول عمرك بتخدم الي حوليك ون مقابل لانك انسان حقيقي



شكرا زمردة ,, كلك زوق ,, ما بعمل إلا واجبي

----------


## sasa90

رائع جدا يا زيد بدور عليه من زماااان :110104 EmM8 Prv: 
ما  شاء الله قمه في الابداع، الله يحفظك وينولك الي في بالك
بارك الله فيك اخي.

----------


## sasa90

والله يازيد بصراحه ما فهمت منه اشي ما بيشبه يلي بنوخده ابدا ابدا
خلينا على الانجليزي احسن. نحنا مادتنا هيه
 structure and strategies for complex problem solving

----------

